# Brazil Serie A:  Santos - Palmeiras



## paul8209 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Brazil Serie A:  Santos - Palmeiras*

Santos progressed to the final of the Copa do Brasil (beating Sao Paulo 3-1 in the semi final home leg, winning both legs by that scoreline actually), that now means that they have now scored an incredible three goals or more in NINE straight home games ! I guess that sequence will end soon, but I am not so sure it will be today, with Palmeiras having conceded eght in their last three road games and having played out a very tense Copa semi final of their own in midweek, seeing off Fluminense on penalties. Flu dominated that game after the break, pulled a goal back to level things on aggregate and had another disallowed and felt very hard done by, after creating three times as many attempts on goal as Palmeiras. So these two will meet in the cup final over two legs around the turn of this month, but that feels a long way off and this is far from a dress rehearsal with 4th place and a Copa Libertadores spot to play for. Palm need a win and nothing else to get back into contention for that, three points would see Santos back in pole position. I do not know what happens if Santos finish fourth, if Pameiras would get the "other" Copa place regardless, or would it go to 5th in the league, I tried to find out quickly this morning but ran out of time. If that was the case, then conspiracy theorists would argue that losing today would give them a better (double chance) of making the international competition. I will find out before writing again about these two, for now we can consider it a potential "bonus".

Readless of which, Santos seem irresistable on home soil right now and had a training run out in midweek, whilst Palmeiras had a battle ! Santos to record a seventh straight home win over the visitors.

*Santos -0.75 ball 2.20 asian line/Sportmarket.

from Sports Betting Advice Service Clubgowi

 *


----------



## Oliver4everYNG (Oct 5, 2017)

Love to watch Brasil football


----------

